# Lockdown freemasonry



## Gordon Michie (Apr 10, 2020)

Evening, 

I am the current RWM of The Lodge, Hope of Kurrachee no 337 in the Province of Fife and Kinross, Grand Lodge of Scotland.

PM of Lodge Earl Haig 1260 and a member of Internet Lodge EC

Exploring more ways to use the web in this strange world we live in just now.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 10, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 10, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Les Verts (Apr 11, 2020)

Gordon Michie said:


> Evening,
> 
> I am the current RWM of The Lodge, Hope of Kurrachee no 337 in the Province of Fife and Kinross, Grand Lodge of Scotland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Verts (Apr 11, 2020)

Very unusual name for a Fife lodge, ken?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 14, 2020)

Les Verts said:


> Very unusual name for a Fife lodge, ken?



Constituted in India in 1842... seems quite usual under the circumstances.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 14, 2020)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Agent orange (Apr 15, 2020)

Gordon Michie said:


> Evening,
> 
> I am the current RWM of The Lodge, Hope of Kurrachee no 337 in the Province of Fife and Kinross, Grand Lodge of Scotland.
> 
> ...



Greetings from darkest Larkhall and Colorado.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 21, 2020)

So you found the forum then Gordon


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 21, 2020)

Greetings from Engerland


----------

